# Which pet(s) do you NOT want to own, and which pet(s) DO you/would you want to own?



## undergunfire (Aug 27, 2009)

Since the rabbit thread and dog thread has been around...it got me thinking of which pet(s) I would and wouldn't want to own...and WHY! You can be specific on the breeds/types! You can list pets that you currently have and pets that you have had and will not own again. Be realistic with your choices....as it isn't all that possible to have a pet elephant .



*Wouldn't...*
Fish - just not my thing.
Amphibians - my fear of frogs/toads might have something to do with this.
Snakes - they eat my "friends" :grumpy:.

*Would...*
Goats - I love Pygmy goats and had them as a young teen. I would love to have rescue goats in the future.

Horses - One of my first loves. I adore horses and can't wait until I can be around them again...I probably need to start volunteering at the local horse rescue. When I eventually own a horse later in life, I want a Haflinger gelding.

Ferrets - I *think* I'd like a Ferret. I would probably start off my fostering one from a rescue before I took the dive.

Bearded Dragon - These lizards are absolutely gorgeous.

Mice - In the future I may get mice again. I would definitely go to a reputable breeder, as their mice are always hand-tame (unlike pet store mice).

[align=left]Mini Cow - I think they are called Jersey Cows??? I think they are the cutest things!!

Lovebirds - Gorgeous birds. I really love birds, but I just don't think Ryan would be able to get used to their noises.

Cat - Since Juju is part Siamese, I think I want a purebred Siamese from a reputable breeder...in the future. I love the Siamese personality and think they are amazing cats. I would feel bad for not adopting from a shelter, but in return I would definitely donate a couple of hundred dollars (on top of the price that I paid for a purebred Siamese) to a rescue for the kitties.

Rats - I adore rats...they are so special to my heart. Their short life spans really bring you down, though. I think I will always have rats...but I will take regular breaks after each colony dwindles away.

Dogs - I'll always have a dog...I love them to death.

Rabbits - That is a given...I'm sucked in for life!!! In the future I will always have a free range rabbit or two, since I love that Morgan is one....they are much more spirited, IMO.



Hrm...I can't think of any others right now :huh.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 27, 2009)

Wouldn't:
Reptiles. I don't really like them and don't want to deal with feeding food that is dead or a bug. 
Large birds. They are too much for me and live for a long time. 
Cats. Unless I had the space and dogs that liked cats. A cat just doesn't fit with the pet I have now. If I did get one, I would want a black one. 
I would probably not have hamsters again. They are kinda boring and the dwarf ones bite. 
Would:
Dogs
Rabbits 
Horses I love horse and riding. Just need money and time and a car to drive to horses
Ferret, not 100% sure if I could handle one, but they are awesome
Smaller birds. Only if I have the time, space and knowledge of them.
Guinea Pigs
Goats Pygmy ones are so cute.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 27, 2009)

Wouldn't own:
Any amphibians (kinda gross me out)
Snakes
Turtles (life span too great)
Wild Animals (such as tigers, lions, monkeys- I hate this practice)

Would own:
Dogs 
Cats
Rabbits (of course)
Ferrets
Rats
Mice
Bearded Dragons/Iguanas
Horses
Cattle ( a small number)
Goats
Sheep
Basically any farm animal (I'd love to be able to take in these animals and give them their last home) Horses especially- ones whom can't be ridden (whatever).
Birds (Probably only older large birds due to their lifespan)


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 27, 2009)

Wouldn't own:

-Snakes (not my thing at all, beautiful but I can't do it)
-Guinea pigs (the roommate has two and I used to have a ton as a kid, but... I just can't get the draw any more)
-Birds (they scare me... LOL But some of the bigger ones I've met have been very personable which surprised me)
-Turtles/tortoises (very long lifespan, like Janet said. But I would actually love to adopt an older one who I knew wouldn't outlive me, haha. I love RESs!)
- Gerbils
- Degus (remind me of gerbils)
- Multimammates(er... African soft furred rats?)
- Mice (I love them but they are sooo smelly)
- Sugar Gliders (they seem so difficult to care for, but they are SO adorable)
- Most larger reptiles (iguanas, monitors, and the like)
- Ferrets 
- Any sort of arachnid/insect

DO own:

-Dogs
-Rats
-Rabbits

Would Own:
-Cats (I almost wrote Caits, haha)
-Fish (Fishkeeping used to be a HUGE hobby of mine before I went to college, and I just haven't started back up again)
-Chinchillas maybe
-Frogs/toads
-Anoles

I have a few cattle and a small flock of chickens, but they aren't really pets. If I had a hobby farm I'd have goats and pet steers and pet pigs and horses.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 27, 2009)

*Wouldn't:*

Snakes. They eat fuzzy critters, and I just couldn't feed it.

Lizards. See above. Although, a friend of mine has this beautiful lizard and he's fascinating to watch. I just wouldn't be able to care for them properly.

Frogs. I don't like the idea of caging frogs. They need to be able to go where they please. I don't think they'd enjoy being pets. Just my opinion.

Birds. See frogs.

Fish. See birds.

Hamsters/Gerbils/Rats. They don't live long enough. :tears2:

Raccoon. They are destructive as hell.


*Would:* 
More Rabbits. Bayou is so much fun. I want more. :blushan:

Ferrets. In bonded pairs they are so fun to watch.

Skunk. Like cats that don't jump. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06CvUjLgK5g]GOATS!.[/ame] They are beautiful. And entertaining.

Horses. I'm terrified of them, but they're so majestic looking.

Farm Animals. Like CKGS said. I'd love to rescue farm animals who are going to be put to death because they are past their "usefulness" on a farm.

Guinea Pigs. I need to do more research, but I'm definitely getting them if they can be potty trained.

Dogs. So many dogs.
Pigs. Screw the swine flu, pigs are adorable. :biggrin2:


----------



## okiron (Aug 27, 2009)

Not all jersey cows are miniature fyi and they eat as much as regular sized cows but are more expensive (since they're in high demand).


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 27, 2009)

*okiron wrote: *


> Not all jersey cows are miniature fyi and they eat as much as regular sized cows but are more expensive (since they're in high demand).



Lol....I'd just wait until I found a mini one and could afford to care for one. In reality....I probably will never get the chance to own a cow, anyway....not unless we moved back to NY or something.


----------



## BethM (Aug 27, 2009)

Wouldn't own:

Snakes: I just don't like them.

Ferrets: Every ferret I've ever met has an odor that I just couldn't live with. I had a roommate once with a ferret. It was rescued from a lab situation. I kept wanting to turn my bedroom into it's toilet, and would not groom itself, so it looked greasy and dirty all the time. Though I was certainly glad it was no longer a test subject, I wished it's happy home was with someone else!

Cats: I'm allergic to them. Also, I don't really like them. Would never be able to deal with a stinky litter box. I also want to vomit every time I see a cat on a kitchen counter or dining room table, as the only thing I can think of is them standing in that litter box, then standing somewhere food is prepared or eaten.

Dogs: Also allergic, also don't like them. I always had a dog growing up (developed my allergy to them later in life), but I never liked them.

Rats: They may be very sweet, and I know they are smart, but I can't get over that naked tail. Ick.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 27, 2009)

*I have
*Dogs
Cats
Ducks
Chickens
Rabbits

*Wouldn't Own
**
Reptiles*- Most of them scare me and I don't like owning pets that I would have to feed other animals to, be it furrys or insects, I love furrys and I am terrified of insects so that just rules them out

*Hedgehog*- I would love a hedgehog expect you have to feed them insects, so eww, no.

*Birds*- I wouldn't own like parrots, canarys or anything like that other then poultry. For one I don't like when they flap around me, scares me, and I just feel they would have been better off not domesticated.

*Gerbils*- Anyone I have meet has been very mean and destructive lol, I just wouldn't like them.

*Chickens*- I probably won't own chickens again, I like my poultry to be totally free range and the chickens I find to be a disaster for that, they fly up into trees, lay eggs in bushes.

*Cats- *Hmm, I am not sure if I will own cats again, I was really attached to one cat I had but after she was PTS I started not liking cats. We had a foster kitty for awhile too and I really liked her, it depends on the cat really. I don't really like our three current cats much. Although that doesn't mean I'm cruel to them and don't look after them. 

*Would Own

**Rabbits- *I can never see myself without rabbits, I just love them so much and can honestly say I have never met a rabbit I hate, even if it's really mean. I just love them.

*Dogs*- I love dogs! I hope where ever I live as an adult I will be able to keep a dog, I will probably buy a house anyway. Breed doesn't matter to me and I don't think I will ever own a purebred I want to get any dogs as an adult from the pound.

*Guinea Pigs*- Guinea pigs are so cute, I want more when I am an adult. I petsit a little herd of four piggys and they are so much fun to look at. I haven't had guinea pigs since I was like 10 though.

*Rats*- I would love rats but my parents said no lol, they said we have cats to keep away rats so why would you be bringing some in, they don't understand you can get pet rats just like you can pet rabbits.

*Syrian Hamsters*- I love syrian hamsters, I don't like dwarf hamsters though. I've had both and loved the syrians. I kept hamsters between the ages of about 9 and 12.

*Donkey*- The majority of my neighbours have donkeys, I love them. Donkeys are often associated with Ireland, alot of people keep them here, when I'm older I probably buy a house in the country with a few acres and have a donkey or three 

*Pony*- I'd love a pony just as a pet, I'd love a Shetland or fallabella, they are so cute!

*Cows*- I have alot of experience with cows, although I find farmers to be very cruel with them. I'd like one or two very friendly heifers.

*Goats*- I'd love a goat, my Dad does too but right now we don't have room, we might be renting some land sometime though.

*Ducks*- I will own aylesbury ducks again, they don't fly at all and are so cute! Great layers too and you get a nice big egg from them.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh interesting thread!

Off the top of my head I know I will never ever have a dog, ferret, horse, insect, spider, snake, lizard, bird, frog.... etc.

I will definitely own more cats.
I might own more rabbits, I don't know.
I would like to try cavies, rats and chinchillas, I think I would like those.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 27, 2009)

wouldn't
Fish- cleaning tanks is too much of a chore
sheep - to stupid to work with
cows- terrified of them after one ran straight at me in college

Would
horses- always wanted them love working with them
goats- they are sooooo cute
Ducks - would love a nice duck pond
dogs- only owned 2 dogs and both were taken away by parents 
leopard geckos - they are great animals to look after
corn snake- were always my fave at college
eurynastix (lol rather hard to spell) - my fave lizard
hamsters- always used to own one till I moved out
gerbils- cute 
rats- I love their friendliness and intelligence


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *alled Jersey Cows??? I think they are the cutest things!


> [align=left]Lovebirds - Gorgeous birds. I really love birds, but I just don't think Ryan would be able to get used to their noises.
> 
> [/align][align=left]
> [/align][align=left]oh god i love ,Lovebirds!!!!! once my cats and dogs go i will own a love bird again.
> [/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2009)

Own- Cats, dogs, guinea pigs, rabbits, hermit crabs, bearded dragon

I would not own- 

Ferrets i know they arent all crumy , little , creepy things, but my experience with them have not been good, so i would never own one.

Snakes - they just arent my thing, maybe i would own a small one but i dont think so.



If money, time and space was not a problem or concern i would own the following

Chickens- we will eventually have some. I think they are just neat and would love the opportunity to own some, hopefully next year.

Cow- Now this cow would have to be a beigey color, dont ask me why but i would really like a beige cow.

Horse - I have never been horse back riding but i would love to do it and to one day own one.

Sheep - I just like them, i have tons of farms around me so i am getting to see so many farm animals makes me wish i had more acreage and money

Chinchilla- i love their fur,lol. I think they are neat and would like to someday own one.

LOVE BIRDS- I have owned two love birds, i got them a different times, and i would so own one again in a heart beat, once my cats are gone so that i can let them fly the house. I got my first love bird from my now hubby when i was a teenager for my birthday and he was my baby, he loved me so much and i loved him so much, besides Sooty, Dutch is an animal that i have had that i still think about alot. It has been almost 10 years and i still think about him.




Animals that i am not sure if i want to own again

Dogs- I like dogs but it is so hard to get people to come to the house to watch all the animals and with dogs needing alot more attention and looking after when you go away this causes some problems. After, god forbid, my dogs pass we might foster but i dont know if i will own another dog.

Cats- I have three cats, but i think i am "over" having cats. When they have something wrong with thtem they usually show you by going outside the box, and i am just over dealing with cat pee,lol.

Hamsters- i been there done that i think until the kids can do a maj ority of the work we wont have any hamster in the house.

Guinea pigs- I technically dont OWN them, i like piggies but i dont think if i wasnt fostering them i wouldnt own one. That is why fostering guinea pigs is a lil easier becuase i just dont think they are for me, so it is a little easier to adopt them out.


Bearded Dragons - i think they are boring,lol, my beardie doesnt do much of anything and i dont feel that i can interact with her as you would your rabbit or something like that, just my opinion.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2009)

I would own:
Rabbits
Dogs
Cats
GP's
Terrapin Turtle
Royal Dandie pig
Sun Conure bird

Wouldn't own:
Snakes


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 28, 2009)

Do:
Dog

Would:
DOGS ANYTIME. 
Rabbits. PLEASE! I miss having bunnies 
Ferret, don't think they have any in NZ
Cat
Mice, I loved having mice!
Fish  certain type only though... I had fish when I was little I loved them very much.
Guinea pig, they make cute noises!
Pig 

Not want:
Birds, sorry they creep me out.


----------



## Boz (Aug 28, 2009)

*Would Not Own:*
*Ferrets* - The minute they poo (even right after the cage being cleaned) the whole small critter room smells at the shelter. :yuck
*Snakes* - I wouldn't be able to feed them. lol
*Most amphibians and reptiles* - Just not my thing
*Dwarf Hamsters* - too nippy.
*Large Birds* - They'll out live me!


*Maybe Would Own:*
*Small Lizards and Frogs* - I don't mind feeding crickets so I could own them.
*Mice *- I have no experience with them except for a really fat one that came into the shelter. After sitting calmly in another volunteers hand for a few minutes, it bit her three times and she was bleeding. But that's only one. I just need to handle others.
*Horse *- I don't have a lot of experience with them but horses are great. Whether they'd be a pet for me, I don't know.
*Goat *- Same as the horse. I don't know if they are a pet for me or not as I have little experience.
*Any bird* - Their poo disgust me. lol


*Would Own:*
*Syrian Hamsters* - Dwarfs are too nippy for me.
*Degus *- LOVE <3
*Chinchillas *- I recently fell in love with them!
*Rats* - They are just so social and friendly!


*Do Own:*
*Gerbils* - Easiest pets in the world (easier then a goldfish in a bowl). They are loving too and are just as much of beggers and my rabbits and dog!
*Rabbits *- Need I say more?
*Dogs *- LOVE them. I'm totally a dog person. 
*Fish *- I've always had fish. lol


----------



## Boz (Aug 28, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> Hamsters/Gerbils/Rats. They don't live long enough. :tears2:


Did you know that it's very common for gerbils to live 3-5+ years?
I know someone who said all of their gerbils have lived 6-7 years old.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 28, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> sheep - to stupid to work with



Sheep are actually _very _smart; just as smart as your average dog. Don't know why people think sheep are dumb, but they're not. haha. I know, trust me, I had two sheep for about a year. 

They were very entertaining. Loved to play "soccer" and if I ran from one end of the pasture to the other calling their names, they would run after me. When I finally started halter training my ewe, I had her walking next to me, practically heeling, without even holding the lead rope, and when I said stop she would stop.  

Don't judge the animal based on what you hear, or if you've never owned it.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 28, 2009)

*Do Own:*

*Cats - *Love cats. They are awesome. I'll probably always have at least one or two cats. 

*Fish - *Low maintence "pets." I like watching them...

*Rabbits - *Once you own one, you're hooked!  I will probably always have a bunny...hopefully!  

*Have Owned: *

*Sheep - *So entertaining! lol. Just like dogs. Can be shy at first, but if you get a bottle-fed lamb, not very shy.Sheep so cute and curious too! Might own a few again one day. 

*Dog - *Always got to have a dog! I will be getting one as soon as I possibly can! Lol. 

*Chickens/Ducks - *Loved having ducklings! They were just too adorable! Loved my chickens too. Will own chickens/ducks again. Especially so then I can have farm fresh eggs which I love so much! 

*Would Like to Own: *

*Horse - *I've leased a horse (and haven't seen her in a while!! ) and I would definitely love to own a horse when I can afford one. 

*Bird -*I would love to get some parakeets/lovebirds! As long as they can be taught to talk! Lol. I like talking birds.  

*Goat - *Have lots of experience with these guys already, plus I think they're just as awesome as sheep. lol. Hopefully will own a couple of these guys in the future...

*Cow - *Would love to own a cow! I love the ones that are solid white with brown and then it kind of speckles out almost like roaning/appy markingson a horse. No clue what their breed is, but gosh they're too cute! 

*Other - *Can't really think of what else I would like to own...lol. But I'm sure there's _something _out there that I would love to own!  

*Wouldn't Own: *

*Rat/Mice - *They're cute, but their long tails freak me out! 

*Snakes - *I prefer to see them in their natural habitat...and keep my distance from them!  

*Spiders - *One word: Arachnophobia. 

Yeah so I can't think of anything else...lol. 

Emily

ETA: Grammar


----------



## BSAR (Aug 28, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> [align=left]Mini Cow - I think they are called Jersey Cows??? I think they are the cutest things!!
> 
> [/align]
> [align=left]
> ...



Oh my Amy aren't they just the cutest!! There is a breeder here i WA pretty close to me. I want one sooo bad but they are really expensive.

Jersey Cows are a diff breed altogether,love them too! They are so sweet and friendly!

Little thing related to stupid sheep/chickens. Some one in my family, an aunt or someone used to have a chicken inside and he was potty trained! Thats goes to show as well that chickens arent dumb. And same for the sheep as my sister said.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 30, 2009)

Won't: 


Snakes I can't feed them animals.
Reptiles won't again because they can live a very long time.
Guinea Pigs won't own again. Love them but not for me.
Ferrets not sure why just wouldn't
Intrested:


Rats (learning about.)
Hedgehogs
Will:


Rabbits
Dogs
Birds (Finches hopefully soon.)
Gerbil (After guinea pigs.)


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Currently own*:

cats, dogs, rabbits

*Owned in the past*:

hamsters, degus, fish, frogs

*Would love to own*:

horses, more cats, and more rabbits

*Would never own*:

Rats (sorry rat lovers, they creep me out!), spiders (ICK!!), snakes or other reptiles (DOUBLE ICK!!), chimps, ferrets, fish (too much clean up), birds (see fish)


----------



## Snufflez (Sep 6, 2009)

Wouldn't own: 
Snakes- i can't feed them mice or rats.. forzen or alive...
Spiders- ok.. come on.. 8 legs is a little creepy...

Would Own:
Baby Doll Sheep.. Mini Sheep...lol Love em..
Horse... always wanted one..
actually... any farm animal...

Actually Own:
Rats-- Five of em.. and BethM... hows a naked rat.. witha naked tail???lol...




Hey lookit... Muh Foot!
Dogs-- Always will have at least one...
Cats-- Once again.. probably always have one..
Cow-- I think Snoopy is it.. naw.. who am i kidding.. there will always be more...lol.. Perks of dating a farm boy.. i get cows...lol



And to all of the cow wanters.. Jersey are actually a different breed.. they average i think 800lbs for cows.. and 1200 for bulls where as a Holstien is 1200 lbs for a cow... they are real little... but there are actually mini breeds.. like herfords... and Lowlines i do belive...


----------



## Rayen (Sep 6, 2009)

Hm, it's pretty hard to think of pets I would/wouldn't want. I've had pretty much everything growing up, or have had first-hand experience at caring for it at least. 

Wouldn't:

-Birds I had to solely care for, especially lovebirds, we have lovebirds and have to leave the floor they're on quite frequently because I can't stand their noise
-Turtles, I tried, just too much work and too much heartache when they get sick/mysteriously die
-Another dog, unless I really found myself in a position that I could get one that was the perfect temperament/size, they're just too much some days, I hate how they have to be involved in every little thing you do. Seriously dogs, I was cleaning sand in a bucket, I wasn't doing something that required all of you to rush over and poke and dig at. 
-Reptiles, again, tried, not my thing. I like them, they just get boring quite quickly then you have 10+ years of babysitting this creature that sits there waiting ever so patiently for you to drop another cricket in, I've cared for small snakes, bearded dragons and a few different geckos.

Would:

-Cats, if I could legally and reasonably fill my house to the brim with cats, I would. They're just amazing, evil little animals that are so full of personality and the right mix of independence and cling. I never find myself in a position where the cats are too clingy, unlike the dogs that will try to follow me into the bathroom and cry/whine when I don't let them in. Bathroom time is personal time dogs! Plus they have so much more vocal communication than dogs do. I can have full conversations with cats that can reply in various tones and purrs. Although all of those tones and purrs tend to mean _feed me _or_ scratch my head_.
-Newts, I hope to get some for my tank some day, but finding them here is next to impossible. It's okay though, the tank is set up and waiting for them if I ever do discover them, I've got some fish and plants helping to keep everything in motion until they come along.
-An active toad, unlike those pac man frogs that just sit there all day long. American toads just look so striking.
-Rats, I've never had any before, but it's one of those weird 'couldn't have any but now can' circumstances. Alberta was an no-rat zone, now Manitoba has them everywhere and they keep looking at me all expectantly. _I can't take you home rats!
_-Guinea pig, I'm not sure about this one. I see baby ones and they're all cute and little, but then I see an adult in the cage next to it and they're all giant and smelly and I look between them like the baby is trying to trick me into something. I don't like the fact they make so much noise either.

There's probably others, but those are the main ones.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2009)

Melissa....come to my house and meet my cat, Juju . He is a Siamese mix..so he is very vocal. He will scream "Maaa-maaa-mamaaaaa" if he can't find me in the house. Clingy? Uhm...too clingy sometimes. Wherever I walk I have a Doxie/Min Pin mix and a black kitty following behind.

He is very attached to me. It was really bad a month after we adopted him....so we adopted a 4 month old kitten to be his "brother". We unexpectadly lost Zaide....and that is when Juju's clinginess was at its worst. I couldn't stand him half of the time. We decided to adopt another brother strictly for Juju (even though we were still hurting over Zaide).....and his clinginess went away for a while. Well....Juju and Tibi aren't really "best bud" cats....so Juju is still super clingy to me.

:laughsmiley:


----------



## Pekoe (Sep 6, 2009)

I love my dogs... I can't imagine being without one.
Of course I also have my bunny boy, and while I doubt I'll always have a rabbit, I do love him.

I wouldn't own reptiles... I love cuddling with my pets. Same goes for amphibians. 

Never would have birds, it just seems unnatural to keep them, as it would be to keep a horse confined to a stall.

I want:
Horse - I've been riding for several years now and if I could afford it I'd have one.
Another bun - yes =D
Kitty - eventually, when I move out. My family doesn't like cats.


----------



## BethM (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh, I can't stand clingy pets!
That's something I really really love about my rabbits. They're not clingy.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 6, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Ugh, I can't stand clingy pets!
> That's something I really really love about my rabbits. They're not clingy.


Have you met Morgan or Brody?


:laugh:

My whole house is filled with clingy pets. 4 out of 9 rats are clingy, 1 out of 2 cats are, 1 dog, and 2 out of 3 rabbits are!!! So....8 out of 15 pets are annoying in this house!!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't really like to own reptiles...especially a snake...

I would love to own a pot belly pig though,and a couple of goats,and a couple of sheep and and and.....yes i would love toown just a small little farm...nothing big though....ohh ohh! and i would love to own a wombat lol...so cute!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 6, 2009)

Presently have: 
Rabbits (duh!) :inlove:
White faced Pionis (small parrot, bonded to my daughter) 
2 Gordon Setters :hearts::hearts: and 1 English Setter :hearts:

Have owned:
2 Red Tail Boas, Burmese Python, Ball Python, 8 Iguanas, Bearded Dragons, Jackson Chameleons, Graceful Chameleons,assorted lizards and geckos, etc. (Inadvertently ran a Reptile Rescue for a while before I was married, everyone kept abandoning them at my house.).

Birds: Lesser Sulfur Crested cockatoos, All kinds of Amazon parrots, African Gray, Mollacan cockatoo, Lady Gouldian Finches, Zebra Finches, Military Macaw, Nanday Conurs, Sun Conurs, Love Birds (peach faced and masked), Quaker Parrots and a pair of Grey Cheeked parrolets that stole my heart. (Yeah, ran a bird rescue too, before I had kids... but then both kids were born with asthma. 
:tears2:. They all went to really excellent homes, but it hurt so much to part with them.)

SOMEDAY hope to have (when I get my "farm"):
A couple of Llama's
A couple of Goats
More Rabbits...



:sigh: (I can dream!)


----------



## p-z (Sep 6, 2009)

Already own:
Pembroke Welsg Corgis
cats
cows
horses
chickens
ducks
geese
guinies
bunnies

Wouldn't own:
snake
reptiles
hamsters
gerbils
cage birds


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope I'm understanding this thread correctly, so sorry if I'm off tract.


Pets I already own:

1 Holland Lop
3 Domestic Short Hair Cats
1 Stinkpot 
1 Eastern Painted
1 Eastern Box Turtle
1 Rat Terrier
1 Pug Mix





Wouldn't Want:

Small/Toy Dogs: They're very hyper and annoying. We own 2 small doggies and I can certianly tell you that they are the biggest pests since the introduction of japanese beetles! Oi!

Large Snakes and other pets that thrive off of live pray: 
I can understand feeding a bug or feeder fish to a turtle or frog, but feeding a mouse or rabbit to a large snake I wouldn't be able to handle. They scream when they die, and even though I like snakes, I'm not going to tolerate their "table manners."

Spiders and Insects: 
Some people actually keep these animals as pets, and I used to when I was a kid(except spiders, I'm an arachnidphobiac).
But I hate spiders and bugs seem boring, and when they get sick, you can't heal them nor take them to a vet.

Fish: 
Just not my thing. My turtles would eat them anyways.

Pets I would like:

I have a bit of an issue with money so it wouldn't be smart for me to obtain any new pets, but if I could, these would be them:

For somebunny to finally make me a grandmother:
I would like to breed Bun Bun and get a baby from him. Pass on the Bun Bun generation, but I haven't found anyone who wanted to.

Eastern Mud Turtle/Stripe-Neck Musk Turtle/Striped Mud Turtle:
I'd like to get either 1 of these guys as a friend for my Stinkpot. His calm personality and grumpy additude doesn't mix very well with his abnoxious and sexually maturing eastern painted brother. It gets on his nerves at times and he will get a bit "nippy."

Red Eared Slider:
A friend for my eastern painted turtle. They have simular personality and would make great pals. Finally he'll have a friend to bask with! Plus I've always liked these guys.

American Pit Bull Terrier: 
My favorite breed of dog. They are really smart and athletic. **** shame they have such a bad reputation. Alot of people think that "all pits are bad dogs" when it's not true.


----------



## minirexlover89 (Sep 8, 2009)

Critters I would Not own 

amphibians- i have a huge fear of these guys

snakes- cant et pass the long abd slither thing about them

mice- gross me out

rats- they just have gross long tails

cavies- i just dont like them- tried it didnt work out 

hamsters/gerbils/degus- did the degus didnt like them domt lik ethe other too

i am not a huge rodent fan

goats- they are nussances

lovebirds- loud but pretty- have 3 breeding pairs as of now

Chickens- i dont like them creep me out

Turkeys- same as chickens

canaries- lovely but nosiey

Quail- dont look right to me

Critters I do own or wouldlike to have 

Horses- appaloosas are my favorite i just like the personality and i love the old style appys with the raoched mane and the rat-tail, a big blanket and you got me sold- can be full sized or miniture- own 4 now

Donkeys- i think they are so cute and i love the noise they make

Sheep- barbados- love the color and they shed like a dog no shearing needed also they are pretty cool- own a samll flock

Nubian goats- i know i said i wouldnt own goats but there is something i love about those floppy ears! and because i want to milk a nubian goat- to get goat milk and make cheese- we own a herd of pygmys

Miniture Zebu- they are like a miniture Brahama- cute little things

llamas- appy colored- i loe those bannana ears!- own a painted llama

alpacas- cute! especially the rose grey color

Dogs- Border collies- colors blue merle and tan marking, and red merle and tan marlkings- own one blue merle and tan

Cats- never have to many cats- own a BEW kitty! i would get a ragdoll kitten

Rabbits- i will always have them, mini rex and Harlequins are my all time favorite even though accasionally i do get a different breed-own loats of buns!

Chinchillas- very cool animal- own a pair and a baby!

Ducks- snowy call ducks-my favorite but wouldnt mind having butterscotch, pastel or grey. also Buff ducks are gorgeous!-own calls

geese- would love to raise rare breeds of geese- we now raise pomeranians and sebastopbol- culy feather or wedding geese

peacocks - just really pretty birds

pheasents- pretty and good to eat (sorry if it offends anyone but its my belief)

Coatimundi- really cool! awesome looking

Kinkaju- i have always wanted one since i knew people breed them

sugar gliders- they are soooo cute!

pigeons- i like rollers and fantails-own some

hedgehog- i like spikey critters

skunk- it would be cool-peach color

fox-artic beautiful- want one but would never own one too beautiful and wild to be kept as a pet

Pot Belly and Miniture pigs- i love pigs-own some now- i would get a kunekune

Raccon- have had one and would get one agian- he was rescued

Dana:bunnydance:


----------

